# Charter tuning adapter notice!



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all-

Charter customer, in Worcester, Massachusetts area...

Just received a notice by mail that Charter will be providing a free tuning adapter, as they will be switching to SDV on February 2nd.... They claim that I can schedule my free install on or after Jan. 5th....

Ugh.

I'm NOT looking forward to this at all...

Anyone else get this message?


----------



## spolebitski (Mar 30, 2006)

At least they are switching to SDV only after the tuning adapter is available, unlike TWC.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

spolebitski said:


> At least they are switching to SDV only after the tuning adapter is available, unlike TWC.


True! however, with Charter's track record, I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## Niceorange (Mar 11, 2004)

I just got my letter and called them and they setup an install for next week. Hopefully it works seamlessly.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

Niceorange said:


> I just got my letter and called them and they setup an install for next week. Hopefully it works seamlessly.


Hey Niceorange-

Where are you located, If I may ask?


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 22, 2008)

Gee. Must be nice. Going on 2 years of SDV here and still no TA. Makes me hate TWC.


----------



## szwjunk (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm in Southborough, MA, and I too got notified by Charter on Saturday about the need to get an SDV/Tuning Adapter. I called this morning to schedule an install.

While the helpful person I spoke to (Nicole - in Michigan) was not initially aware that there was any alternative to switching out the CableCARDs for a regular HD Set Top Box, I explained the "special" TiVo situation and she was able to eventually figure out what I meant, and also identify the correct code in Charter's system for ordering/scheduling an install of the Tuning Adapter. The truck rolls at lunchtime this Saturday, so my fingers are crossed for a trouble-free exercise.

I'll report back here on my experience, if anyone cares?


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

szwjunk said:


> I'm in Southborough, MA, and I too got notified by Charter on Saturday about the need to get an SDV/Tuning Adapter. I called this morning to schedule an install.
> 
> While the helpful person I spoke to (Nicole - in Michigan) was not initially aware that there was any alternative to switching out the CableCARDs for a regular HD Set Top Box, I explained the "special" TiVo situation and she was able to eventually figure out what I meant, and also identify the correct code in Charter's system for ordering/scheduling an install of the Tuning Adapter. The truck rolls at lunchtime this Saturday, so my fingers are crossed for a trouble-free exercise.
> 
> I'll report back here on my experience, if anyone cares?


Yes. Please let us know.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I just called, and spoke to a very nice CSR, who set me up with an appointment for this Saturday...

She was helpful and seemed to know what she was talking about, so I'm feeling a bit better about the whole thing... It seems that Charter has it's act together for a change!

I feel bad for the folks with TWC who have already been switched over to SDV, and no communication or timeline from the company.

I'll post my experience after the install. 


Hank


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

OK-- so not so bad... the guy came, said I was his fourth today, 1 worked 2 did not... He asked if I wanted to reschedule, as the tuning Adapter "is a disaster"

I asked him to give it a try, he agreed, and after about an hour it was up and running.

First we attached the cable to the adapter, then from adapter to the Tivo, then the usb cable. plugged it the power, and the thing starts a green light blinking 8 times, pauses then 8 times again.

the guy claims this is good-- any other color or combo means it would not work...

He calls it into Charter, reads the numbers off the back of the box, and they "Hit" it.

I navigated to the "tuning adapter" page under settings on the Tivo, to see if anything would happen...

He hangs up and we wait.... after a couple of min. the thing shuts itself off... He turned it back on, and we had a solid green light... and a crapload of info pops up on the "tuning adapter" page on the screen...

As far as I can tell everything is working as expected-- We'll see what happens when they actually switch to SDV...

The guy told me that the first he even head about the tuning adapter was Wednesday, and that they received NO training on how to install them.

He said a bunch of guys were installing the adapters, and then taking the cable cards with them--- thinking it was a cable card replacement!


----------



## szwjunk (Jun 3, 2004)

So, I was scheduled to get the Tuning Adapter installed today and promised a report on my experience.

Well, owing to my hard drive being completely hosed since my last correspondence (was it a Netflix streaming problem? maybe...who knows?) I have had to re-schedule the install - which should now happen on Tuesday. This is assuming that I get the replacement hard drive from Seagate and that my Instantcake efforts get the bloody TiVo S3 to the point where there's even any point in the truck rolling.

This Netflix problem seems to be pretty serious - check the threads on that if you haven't already.

Steve in Southborough.


----------



## mastamind51 (Jan 5, 2009)

don't hate on the noob, but what implications does this have for me? I just bought a tivo and was about to buy the lifetime subscription. I live in souther california and have charter also. A tech is coming this wednesday. what do i or the tech need to be aware in regards to this issue. sorry for all the questions, please help a noob out!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, it's pretty simple. If they move to SDV on any channels you care to watch, you will need a TA. If they don't move to SDV, or if the channels they moveto SDV are not ones about which you are really concerned, then you don't need a TA.


----------



## mastamind51 (Jan 5, 2009)

what extra work/equipment/costs are involved with a tuning adapter and wtf is the point of it? i tried researching the forums and couldn't really find info on it? i was going to pull the trigger on a lifetime subscription but now finding out about cablecards with monthly fees and sdv im hesistant. by the way do i even need cable cards for the tivo if im satisfied with my hdtv that has an hd attenna built in and gives you basic local channels in hd? i can record those basic channels in hd right? Sorry again for the list, i apologize for being noob in advance


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

mastamind51 said:


> what extra work/equipment/costs are involved with a tuning adapter and wtf is the point of it? i tried researching the forums and couldn't really find info on it? i was going to pull the trigger on a lifetime subscription but now finding out about cablecards with monthly fees and sdv im hesistant. by the way do i even need cable cards for the tivo if im satisfied with my hdtv that has an hd attenna built in and gives you basic local channels in hd? i can record those basic channels in hd right? Sorry again for the list, i apologize for being noob in advance


There's plenty of info on this forum, including the SDV FAQ on CableCards and SDV. To answer your question, no, CqableCards are not required for OTA reception. They are only required for encrypted digital videos suchas are found on CATV systems. The Tuning Adapter is only (and additionally) required if the CATV system employs SDV on channels the TiVo owner wishes to receive.

Installation of a TA is trivial. Most CATV systems are offering the TA free of charge at this time, and for the time being.


----------



## mastamind51 (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you for the info sir...i did some research, and please correct me if i'm wrong but if i don't use the cable cards then it would be pretty difficult to use tivo since their is no onscreen guide to coordinate recording? (i.e. if i tried to record the show "pti" everyday on espn at 2:00pm it would be pretty difficult to do so since their is no guide if im recording ota channels) I just need to find out if tuning adapter are required with charter in so cal, anyone know?


----------



## Qwerty102 (Jan 13, 2009)

The guy came out today and installed the Unit, but when he installed the Unit he didn't connect the USB Cable (and in fact he didn't leave a USB Cable). I contacted Charter and they told me that the Tuning Adapter will function without a USB Cable Connected because I am currently rec'd all premium channels. I told them from my understanding that a USB Cable must be connected in order to allow two way communication, and that is when Charter and they told me that I have to purchase the USB Cable from TiVO which I know isn't true.

They then decided to schedule another appointment on Saturday with a different technician to verify the previous install / reinstall the tuning adapter, because I insisted that the install wasn't complete according to the CISCO install instructions that were left behind.

After that I contacted TiVO to verify that the USB Cable has to be connected, and they confirmed that I was correct in my assumption and the USB Cable does in fact need to be connected to the TiVO device.

I was able to get the Tuning Adapter working correctly without the second schedule appointment on Saturday, so I guess it was a less painful than the three attempts to get the CableCard working correctly.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Qwerty102 said:


> After that I contacted TiVO to verify that the USB Cable has to be connected, and they confirmed that I was correct in my assumption and the USB Cable does in fact need to be connected to the TiVO device.
> 
> I was able to get the Tuning Adapter working correctly without the second schedule appointment on Saturday, so I guess it was a less painful than the three attempts to get the CableCard working correctly.


Without the USB cable, the TiVo doesn't even know the TA exists. You should be able to verify the TA status in the TA screens on the TiVo. Unfortunately, you can't do the TA test channels feature until SDV is enabled. Until then, you can't be 100% certain it will work.


----------



## mmascari (May 16, 2002)

hank12345 said:


> First we attached the cable to the adapter, then from adapter to the Tivo, then the usb cable. plugged it the power, and the thing starts a green light blinking 8 times, pauses then 8 times again.
> 
> the guy claims this is good-- any other color or combo means it would not work...
> 
> ...


Bummer, I should have read this first.

They guy was here today, hooked it up and before we connected it to the TiVo, he was expecting it to do something besides just the blinking light and before he pushed the activation to it. After an hour where nothing would get it to do anything else, he scheduled another trip with a new adapter and left.

He did try to call some other techs to see if he could get another adapter that was close, but had no luck. Kept calling it a trouble adapter. 

Next time, I'll just hook up the USB cable right away, as soon as it's powered.


----------



## Qwerty102 (Jan 13, 2009)

The Tuning Adapter was working fine and I was able to use the Tuning Adapter to access channels for about 4 hours, but now for no known reason, the light starting to blink on the Tuning Adapter and I have lost all access to any change using the TiVO. 

I have attempt to reboot te TiVO, and the CISCO Tuning Adapter. Does anyone have a clue on what is the next troubleshooting item, other than calling Charter to get a new unit?


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, My adapter went south last night as I was recording 24....

a random reboot while watching live TV, then completely frozen while trying to watch a recorded show.

The menu slowed down, and was sometimes unresponsive.

Rebooted randomly a couple more times last night and today.... I disconnected it, plugged the cable back into the Tivo, restarted and all has been good for for 5 or 6 hrs--- 

I'm not happy.


----------



## Qwerty102 (Jan 13, 2009)

Qwerty102 said:


> The Tuning Adapter was working fine and I was able to use the Tuning Adapter to access channels for about 4 hours, but now for no known reason, the light starting to blink on the Tuning Adapter and I have lost all access to any change using the TiVO.
> 
> I have attempt to reboot te TiVO, and the CISCO Tuning Adapter. Does anyone have a clue on what is the next troubleshooting item, other than calling Charter to get a new unit?


Nevermind, I discover it was an issue with the Charter Cable Signal Amp that they install two months ago.


----------



## szwjunk (Jun 3, 2004)

szwjunk said:


> I'm in Southborough, MA, and I too got notified by Charter on Saturday about the need to get an SDV/Tuning Adapter. I called this morning to schedule an install.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll report back here on my experience, if anyone cares?


So here I am reporting back - a little later than planned owing to having to resurrect my completely dead S3 (see the "Streaming Netflix ate my TiVo!" threads). I accomplished this through the installation of a brand new Instantcake-formatted WD 1Tb drive, completing Guided Setup, and upgrading (eventually after - many forced connections) to the 11.x O/S version.

Now I was truly ready for The Cable Guy.

He showed this morning with a brand new Cisco STA1520 adapter. He told me he'd done "a lot" of them and had had only one failure so far- the previous afternoon. We first had to get the CableCARDS re-paired with the TiVO and his dispatcher obliged (the Instantcake image can't include this info of course, because it's a generic O/S image, and the pairing info is stored on the hard drive after the pairing is done - needless to say I will be making a backup this time with WinMFS!).

He plugged in the adapter - coax first, then USB cable (which he provided - I read elsewhere that some cable companies require the customer to provide a USB cable, but it was in the box with the device). Finally the power was connected, and the box appeared to wake up.

And then we played the "watching the flashing green lights" game for a half hour. The TiVo knew that there was an adapter attached to it (it told us), but the adapter never actually configured itself and displayed video on any channels - albeit the CableCARDS were and are still working fine.

Net:net - I am still adapter-less. The Tech left it with me "perhaps it will work if you can reboot a couple of times!" but clearly I will have to call in for another visit and another adapter.

Question for you all: To hit or not to hit?

I have read elsewhere (hello Hank12345!) that the dispatcher needs to "hit" the adapter (much like CableCARD) , but I have also read of people being _mailed _adapters (or picking them up in person at the Cable Compnay office) and just plugging them in and having them work. My tech told me that they don't need to be "hit" because they aren't t actually addressable. Anyone have definitive info on this? Because this one definitely did not get "hit". I would have challenged the tech on this, but he claimed that he'd successfully done several already, and if he had got them working without having them "hit", then I have to assume he knew what he was talking about.

Ho hum. More news as it happens. At least I can watch TV now...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

szwjunk said:


> I have read elsewhere (hello Hank12345!) that the dispatcher needs to "hit" the adapter (much like CableCARD) , but I have also read of people being _mailed _adapters (or picking them up in person at the Cable Compnay office) and just plugging them in and having them work. My tech told me that they don't need to be "hit" because they aren't t actually addressable. Anyone have definitive info on this? Because this one definitely did not get "hit". I would have challenged the tech on this, but he claimed that he'd successfully done several already, and if he had got them working without having them "hit", then I have to assume he knew what he was talking about.
> 
> Ho hum. More news as it happens. At least I can watch TV now...


You can try using the Charter automated system to send a hit to all of your devices (I think the automated system calls them converter boxes). However, I'm not sure how the TA works in this regards.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

szwjunk said:


> Question for you all: To hit or not to hit?
> 
> I have read elsewhere (hello Hank12345!) that the dispatcher needs to "hit" the adapter (much like CableCARD) , but I have also read of people being _mailed _adapters (or picking them up in person at the Cable Compnay office) and just plugging them in and having them work. My tech told me that they don't need to be "hit" because they aren't t actually addressable. Anyone have definitive info on this? Because this one definitely did not get "hit". I would have challenged the tech on this, but he claimed that he'd successfully done several already, and if he had got them working without having them "hit", then I have to assume he knew what he was talking about.


Hey Szwjunk-

My guy did have to call in and read off the numbers on the back of the adapter--- I can only assume that they did something, as a little while later the thing shut itself off, and then started to work... However, that honeymoon was short lived, as it now causes random reboots, and messed up menus...

I've since uninstalled it, an have gone back to coax into the Tivo, until I can find the time to get another guy out here to look at it...


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

szwjunk said:


> Question for you all: To hit or not to hit?
> 
> I have read elsewhere (hello Hank12345!) that the dispatcher needs to "hit" the adapter (much like CableCARD) , but I have also read of people being _mailed _adapters (or picking them up in person at the Cable Compnay office) and just plugging them in and having them work. My tech told me that they don't need to be "hit" because they aren't t actually addressable. Anyone have definitive info on this? Because this one definitely did not get "hit". I would have challenged the tech on this, but he claimed that he'd successfully done several already, and if he had got them working without having them "hit", then I have to assume he knew what he was talking about.


The tuning adapter definitely needs to be hit by the dispatcher. I had 2 tuning adapters installed last Friday that I wrote about in another thread. The install went fine, but last night one of the tuning adapter's led started blinking rather than steady green. It didn't affect normal viewing since Charter hasn't really enabled SDV yet, but if I tried to test the cable card within the Tuning Adapter menu, no channels appeared. I called Charter tonite and they wanted to set up a service visit. I asked the rep if she could try to hit the box remotely first. She did so, and the led came back steady green (after blinking all day). Also the channel test in the Tuning Adapter menu was successful.


----------



## szwjunk (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks a million for the feedback to my post - and for confirmation that Charter really does need to "hit" the adapter. As I said, the Tech who came today said he'd been installing these boxes successfully and that they couldn't be "hit", so I guess he was full of it.

He did leave me his personal phone number though, because he wanted to work on figuring out the problem, so I will call him tomorrow and tell him what I have learned here, especially from folks close to my neck of the woods (like jdmass) who are doubtless dealing with the exact same Charter facility in Oxford, or Charlton, or wherever it is in Central Mass.

Thanks again folks! More news later!

Steve in Southborough.


----------



## Leocatz (Jan 15, 2009)

ATT: szwjunk
My apologies to all for jumping this thread with an OT message -
Steve, in an earlier post you said _" there was any alternative to switching out the CableCARDs for a regular HD Set Top Box". _ I'd like to ask you about this if you'd be so kind to send me an email. I'm trying to help a friend get set up w/ TiVo HD and Charter, but still living in the S2 days myself. She really wants to be able to use some of the Charter features (e.g. remote, channel guide, PPV). 
Thanks - and apologies again for the OT post. Geoffrey


----------



## urungus (Aug 17, 2002)

Today Charter came to install two Cisco STA1520 tuning adapters for my two Tivo HDs.
One of them is working, one of them is not (says "no channels available" on the test section in Tivo's Tuning Adapter settings menu).

The green LED on the one that is not working is blinking 8 times in a row, anyone know what this means? Is there a listing somewhere of all the "blink codes" for this tuning adapter, I couldn't find it.

edit: on the first diagnostics page, the non-working adapter shows status: "Ready - B'cast Only", while the working adapter displays simply "Ready"


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

urungus said:


> Today Charter came to install two Cisco STA1520 tuning adapters for my two Tivo HDs.
> One of them is working, one of them is not (says "no channels available" on the test section in Tivo's Tuning Adapter settings menu).
> 
> The green LED on the one that is not working is blinking 8 times in a row, anyone know what this means? Is there a listing somewhere of all the "blink codes" for this tuning adapter, I couldn't find it.
> ...


The situation you describe is exactly the same behavior that my second adapter started doing as described a few posts earlier in this thread. It was 8 blinks - pause - 8 blinks, same status, etc. I don't know what this specifically represents, but Charter was able to "hit" the box (actually they just hit both of my tuning adapter boxes), and the LED came on solid and the box started working. They did mention that you may need to unplug the box, wait a minute and then plug it back in, but I didn't have to do that.

So ultimately, I suspect it means that for whatever reason, that box is not set up right at the head end -- it may be that they only added one box to your account or they fat-fingered the serial number or simply it didn't receive the hit.


----------



## szwjunk (Jun 3, 2004)

Leocatz said:


> ATT: szwjunk
> My apologies to all for jumping this thread with an OT message -
> Steve, in an earlier post you said _" there was any alternative to switching out the CableCARDs for a regular HD Set Top Box". _ I'd like to ask you about this if you'd be so kind to send me an email. I'm trying to help a friend get set up w/ TiVo HD and Charter, but still living in the S2 days myself. She really wants to be able to use some of the Charter features (e.g. remote, channel guide, PPV).
> Thanks - and apologies again for the OT post. Geoffrey


Hey Geoffrey - I emailed this to you as well.

I'm sorry if I was a little unclear on my original comment. Let me see if I can be more specific:

The person I spoke to knew that SDV was coming, but was under the impression that the _only_ option was to use the Charter HD box after that switch was made.

She was unaware that the TiVo S3 and HDs _require_ the use of CableCARDs for all encrypted digital channels - and that therefore the Charter HD box she wanted me to install _is not an option_ if you have a TiVo - you have to _keep_ the CableCARDS and _add _a tuning adapter.


So a Series 3 or HD TiVo owner whose Cable provider does not use SDV (like Verizon Fios) has no choice but to use CableCards.
A Series 3 or HD TiVo owner whose Cable provider _is_ changing to SDV has no choice but to use CableCards, _and_ the adapter.
So the option your friend would like to explore is not really an option at all - the Charter HD box does not allow a Series 3 or HD TiVo to receive encrypted digital channels, nor can it use the other Charter features you mention. Actually, I'd say that the TiVo guide is better than the Charter one. At present there's no way to get Charter PPV with a TiVo. However, for movies on demand, your friend might take a good look at Amazon's VOD offerings, which are supported on the Tivo; and Netflix also now offers streaming through the TiVo (although I've had my own problems with that...)


----------



## mnrhyner (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi All--

Just got a Tivo HD, adapter box, m-stream scientific atlanta card. I live in Southborough. I get almost everything, except I am missing ALL of the expanded basic channels in HD (ESPN, Discovery, etc...). I get ALL the broadcast stations, the "HD ultra" and HBO. 

Has anyone in this area had the same issue with Charter? I assume it is charter, as they are not the most reliable folks.

Just curious what the experiences are.

FYI: 
-The cable carries the signal fine, as I get the channels with the Charter Box
-This is the 3rd CableCard with all the same issues
-All the CableCard screens are correct (locked, synced, etc...)
-Neither Charter nor Tivo Customer support has any idea.
-Charterguy has been here twice now for a total of 5 hours. 

my instincts tell me that there is something wrong with the access settings charter has, but I get all these channels in standard definition.

It's quite frustrating, and I thought this would be the best place to ask for some help.


----------



## mnrhyner (Jan 27, 2009)

it was charter's fault, surprise, surprise...they had a "coding error" for the one tier, but it took them 7 phone calls and 2 days to figure it out.


----------



## stultus (Aug 27, 2002)

Tech came to install my tuning adapter today (Worcester). He shows up with a USB cable to "connect my tivo to the TV". He ends up having to go back to their office for an actual adapter.

Lots of blinking lights, 2 units, and 3 hours later, he gives up. The thing is still blinking in my living room. I'm a bit frustrated.

But at least in the course of his long visit I got to explain to him what SDV is and how it works.


----------



## mmascari (May 16, 2002)

mmascari said:


> Bummer, I should have read this first.
> 
> They guy was here today, hooked it up and before we connected it to the TiVo, he was expecting it to do something besides just the blinking light and before he pushed the activation to it. After an hour where nothing would get it to do anything else, he scheduled another trip with a new adapter and left.
> 
> ...


A different tech came for the second install. We just hooked it up like you would expect, cable and USB. Saw the TiVo recognize it. At this point the light is blinking. He logs it into the system for my account and sends the signal to it. Few minutes later, it reboots itself, light stops blinking. Looking at the TiVo Tuning Adapter diagnostics screen, we see the status change a few times (exit and enter screen to see updates). After a few minutes, everything on the screen looks good.

I think the moral of the story is to just hook it up, make sure the TiVo sees it, and then have them do the activation. Anybody waiting for it to do something before the activation is done probably has the sequence wrong. The thing is essentially just a cable box. The install shouldn't be any harder than any other cable box.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, This stinks.

I keep losing my digital channels on the S-Card in slot one for some reason... about every 12 hours or so, I need to re-boot the TiVo to get it working again... The card in slot 2 seems be working fine all the time.

I've also noticed a LOT more macro-blocking since setting up the tuning adapter...

I have Charter coming on Friday to swap out the tuning adapter, and the 2 S-Cards for an M-Card...

Anyone else having similar trouble?[/QUOTE]


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

I live in Whittier, CA (located in southern California), and Charter is my cable company. I have three Tivo Series 3 HD DVR's with 2 cable cards in each unit. All the channels in my package _*used to work just fine*_. In the late summer, I received a letter from Charter informing me that a tuning adapter would need to be installed later in 2009 in order to keep receiving my channels, as well as to be prepared for upcoming new channels in 2010. Then in November, some of my channels no longer came through. Some were in standard definaition, some were in HD.

To cut to the chase, the cable cards and tuning adapters are installed and activated, but now, even more channels aren't working. According to Charter, the cards are activated as well as the tuning adapters. According to Tivo, the Tivo Series 3 is working.

The technician that came out said that they had tried getting a tuning adapter to work with another Charter customer who also used cable cards and a Tivo Series 3 (same model as mine), but that they couldn't get it to work. But they did say that the same customer also had a new generation Tivo (probably a TIVO HD or Tivo HD XL) that only uses one cable card and that they were able to get the tuning adapter working with that Tivo. Accoring to Tivo, the Series 3 is 100% compatible with tuning adapters and cable cards.

Since this visit over 2 weeks ago, I still have missing channels. The Tivo's see the tuning adapters and the green light on the front of the tuning adapters stay lit in green. Apparently, this is supposed to mean the tuning adapters are activated and working. If any of you have any suggestions or help, please let me know.

Thanks.

Robert

P.S. If any of you are successfully using a Tivo Series 3 with cable cards and a tuning adapter, please let me know.


----------



## laaubin (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi,
I'm new here and new to Tivo at least the latest versions as I had one many years ago.
I live in Uxbridge, MA with Charter as my provider.
I just bought a Tivo Bolt, and a Mini. I went to Charter's store in Worcester and picked up a CableCard. To my surprise she gave me an STA1520 too and told me I have to use that.
So how do I hook up all this gear. Can someone give me a detailed description of what goes where and what cables to use where and what the whole setup requires?
I also would like to know if I need a power device for the STA1520 as they didn't give me one.
I would really appreciate any and all help especially from people locally who have Charter and an active Tivo setup.
Thank you so much...


----------



## stultus (Aug 27, 2002)

Are you asking if you need a power cord for the STA1520 Tuning Adapter? If so, then YES!

See here for a couple diagrams. Tivo has good diagrams too, but this is the first I found for you.

Good luck, MA Charter is not great. But once you get it set up, you'll be good.


----------



## laaubin (Feb 26, 2016)

stultus,

OK, they never gave me a power brick with it. Just great! The Charter Store is a 40 minute ride from where I live.

Where does the cable card go? TiVO says in the Bolt, Charter doesn't say where at all.. Their instruction sheet is crap. There's a spot on the rear of the STA1520 where a cable card can go I'm assuming, but nowhere does it say as to where I install the cable card..

Really great start huh?

Larry


----------



## stultus (Aug 27, 2002)

Cable card goes in the TiVo. There's a slot for it. (Have you read the instructions?) Then you have to call Charter and marry the card to your TiVo. This part might not go so smoothly, and you may need a tech (who's installed a cablecard on a tivo before)! There's some back-end stuff they have to do in their system that is totally opaque to the end-user, and if they know what they're doing it'll work, but if not you'll have to get escalated to someone who does.

The great news is that tivo tech support is _fantastic_ and will walk you through this. Just give them a call. I've had them conference call with Charter, too, when there were some "communication challenges".

Sorry about your power adapter. Typical clueless/apathetic Charter.


----------



## laaubin (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes it did come with instructions. TiVO says put it in the Bolt and the STA1520 has a spot for the cable card too. Albeit that it's covered. Instructions with the 1520 are very, very vague.
I called Charter and asked that a power brick be delivered and also to have the tech help setting the TiVO up.
I asked for a tech who has done TiVO's before but he's already scheduled to come between 7 and 8 pm TONIGHT!! I'm floored.
Wish me luck. lol
Thanks for all the help.
Larry


----------

